# Stabilized & Dyed wood- Need volunteers



## Constant Laubscher

For a while now I have been doing my own stabilizing and Dyeing, I am now offering this service and products to the public and all IAP Members.
I am in need of about twenty (20 +) volunteers to test and review the quality of the pen blanks. 
Those who are interested would you please respond and PM me your Address and shipping details. 

Each volunteer would receive at least 2 stabilized blanks of your choice, natural or dyed.

Check the colors on my website and make a choice.


----------



## Displaced Canadian

:bananen_smilies039:I would like to volunteer.


----------



## TomW

PM sent!

Tom


----------



## broitblat

PM Sent.

  -Barry


----------



## johnnycnc

PM sent, Thank you!


----------



## jthompson1995

PM sent


----------



## Wheaties

I'll help. Sending PM


----------



## witz1976

PM Sent thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3

pm sent


----------



## traderdon55

PM sent


----------



## KenV

PM Sent also


----------



## Emaxx3

PM sent - good luck with this new product line.

Jon


----------



## greenmtnguy

Pm sent. 
Thanks


----------



## HawksFeather

PM sent


----------



## BryanJon

PM sent


----------



## sefali

PM sent.


----------



## foamcapt40

PM sent!


----------



## gmanblue

PM sent
Stabilized Buckeye Burl - Green 
Stabilized Buckeye Burl - natural


----------



## pentex

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## Constant Laubscher

We are getting close to 20. I shall take 10 more names.


----------



## hunter-27

Constant, I kinda already am in this I think.  :wink:  Looking forward to it.  I'll be sure and let you know


----------



## brianp

yeah id love to test some for you


----------



## soccer2010

PM sent


----------



## mbroberg

PM sent


----------



## Majorbdk

PM sent


----------



## igran7

PM sent.  Thanks Constant.


----------



## keandkafu

If you have room, count me in.

Kevin


----------



## hewunch

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## LandfillLumber

Did I make it???Thanks,Victor


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Everyone who has sent a Pm is in. Thanks .
Please remember, that I need feedback either here on the forum or by pm.
I shall ship everything later this week.


----------



## rej19

If you need another I would be glad to try.
Thanks


----------



## Grizz

rej19 said:


> If you need another I would be glad to try.
> Thanks



I do it if there is room left.


----------



## Seer

Same here if there is any room left


----------



## Bill Bulloch

*Stabilized & Dyed wood*

PM Sent


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I got most of the packages ready I am just busy with two more colors before I shall ship them out. There will be about 30 testers/Volunteers. Thank you for the great response. I shall post again when all packages are shipped.


----------



## BryanJon

Thank you! Looking forward to testing these blanks!


----------



## woodchip

Dang i'm going to have to quit my job. Always missing the show.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

woodchip said:


> Dang i'm going to have to quit my job. Always missing the show.


 
Send me your address and you won't miss out.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I am sending all the packages tomorrow morning. I have included everyone who posted with an address - (Pm or here). There are 36 packages going out.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

I will gladly volunteer and provide feedback for testing purposes.


----------



## Steve Busey

Package came in today's mail - will have them down in the shop this weekend! (got a blue and natural maple)

Any specific feedback you're looking for, Constant?


----------



## Crashmph

Count me in... if you still need volunteers.:biggrin:



Constant Laubscher said:


> For a while now I have been doing my own stabilizing and Dyeing, I am now offering this service and products to the public and all IAP Members.
> I am in need of about twenty (20 +) volunteers to test and review the quality of the pen blanks.
> Those who are interested would you please respond and PM me your Address and shipping details.
> 
> Each volunteer would receive at least 2 stabilized blanks of your choice, natural or dyed.
> 
> Check the colors on my website and make a choice.


----------



## hewunch

Got mine today. Hope to work with them this week. Thanks, and I will give a review.


----------



## pentex

got mine today and they look great. will post a review this next week. thanks much.


----------



## CHEF

I would love to try your blanks but i think scotland is a bit to far to send them 
------------------------------brian----------------------


----------



## nava1uni

I would be willing to try your blanks.  What will you charge for stabilizing blanks?


----------



## johnnycnc

Constant, I got my blanks today. 
Thank You, I'll give a review when done!
They look great.


----------



## Grizz

I got mine today.  I'll hit'em after morning services.


----------



## rjwolfe3

I got mine yesterday but will get down to the shop soon. I will write the review hopefully next week.


----------



## broitblat

I got mine yesterday and posted the first one in SOYP.  Thanks.

  -Barry


----------



## mbroberg

Constant,

I've received the blanks.  The Flame Orange Curly Maple is now a modified slimline.  Picture to come.  The Ocean Blue Buckeye Burl is in the process of becoming a cigar pen.  I had to fill some voids in the burl with tinted epoxy, which is still drying.  I'll provide more detailed feedback to you in a PM when I am done with both pens.  For now I just wanted to tell you that I think you have a good product.  The dye completely penetrated both of my blanks.  Both blanks turn very nicely.


----------



## jimofsanston

*I'll test for you*

I try the Blue's and the bright green. or what ever you want to send. James Lacourse 
202 Early Ave.
Sandston Va. 23150.

You send the blanks and i make the pens and give them to pens for troops. How's that for a test and a gift combo.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Looking forward to see the pictures!


----------



## TomW

Constant,

LOML says the blanks arrived today ("pretty blue and red ones").  Unfortunately it will be this weekend before I am home to enjoy.  Report to follow....

Tom


----------



## Majorbdk

Mine arrived on Sat.  I would have the time this weekend to turn them and give feedback.


----------



## gmanblue

*My Blanks arrived today 8/31/09*

The blanks look great, hope to have a pen made tomorrow .
Blanks are true and straight ful of color some of the best looking blank I have seen.


Thanks for the beautiful Pen Blanks.


----------



## Emaxx3

Mine are here too... will turn them on Saturday.  Looking froward to it. 
Jon


----------



## zhogrider

My blanks arrived on Monday thank you very much stunning orange and blue curly maple. well dyed and color completly thru out blank. looking forward to turning them just have to finish this red box elder i got from gary 

Thanks for the beautiful Pen Blanks.


----------



## Rojo22

Constant

If you dont have enough input yet, I would love to try what you have left.  If you would like to bring them to the September 19th meeting, that would save some on the shipping!

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I shall see you at the meeting.



Rojo22 said:


> Constant
> 
> If you dont have enough input yet, I would love to try what you have left. If you would like to bring them to the September 19th meeting, that would save some on the shipping!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


----------



## Rojo22

WOOOOHOOOO!  Cannot wait to see ya, we missed ya at the last one!


----------



## traderdon55

The pony express finally delivered mine today.They are improving their delivery time,only 6 days. Due to a visit from my daughter and grandchildren it will be Sunday before I will get a chance to try them. When your grandchildren live 1,000 miles away playing with them comes first.


----------



## fstinard

would be pleased to help will send pm


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I have sent samples to about 40 Volunteers and do not need any more volunteers for now. I thank you all for helping out and for those who received samples please send me your review or post it here on the forum.


----------



## fitzman163

PM sent.


----------



## pentex

*free blank*

turned this blank yousent me. dyed blue and turned very easy. sorry the photo is not very good. would buy these blanks.


----------



## HawksFeather

First off I want to thank you for sending me the blanks and I am sorry for the delay in getting this posted, but I have been on vacation.  






Here is a rough shot of the blanks.  I say rough because I just knocked off the corners, did a quick sand, and hit it with a top coat of finish.  This is not what they will look like when they have been turned for pens, but will give people an idea.

The blanks appear to me to be well done.  The dye is uniform throughout the blanks with only somewhat lighter areas in harder sections of the wood, which is something that I expect.  The stabilization also seems to be uniform as well.  I think that you are in business.

Thanks again for letting me take part,

Jerry


----------

